# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Türk Devletleri: Azerbaycan, Özbekistan, Kırgızistan, Kazakistan >  Azerbaycan'da Ermenistan'ı kuracaklardı

## ceydaaa

Milliyetçi Hareket Partisi (MHP) Kars İl Başkanlığı tarafından "Hocalı Katliamı" konulu panel düzenlendi. MHP Kayseri Milletvekili Yusuf Halaçoğlu, Van'ın 1915'te Ermeni ve Rusların birlikte saldırıları sonrası düştüğünü hatırlatarak, "50 Türk kadını alınarak Akdamar Kilisesi'ne götürüldü. Götürülürken kadınlar iffetlerini korumak için kendilerini göle attılar ve iffetlerini korudular. Ama maalesef biz onlar için oraya bir iffet anıtı dikemedik." diye dert yandı. Serhat Boyları Derneği'nin katkılarıyla organize edilen panel, Kars Halk Eğitim Çok Amaçlı Salonu'nda yapıldı. Moderatörlüğünü MHP MYK Üyesi Muharrem Yıldız'ın yaptığı panele MHP Kayseri Milletvekili Prof. Dr. Yusuf Halaçoğlu, MHP Iğdır Milletvekili Sinan Oğan, Azerbaycan Milletvekili Aydın Mirzezade'nin konuşmacı olarak katıldı. Panelde Hocalı Katliamı'nda yaşanan olaylar gündeme getirildi. Türkiye ve Azerbaycan milli marşlarının okunması, Kur'an-ı Kerim tilavetinin ardından başlayan programda; Azerbaycan Cumhuriyeti'nin resmi açıklamasına göre saldırıda 106'sı kadın, 83'ü çocuk olmak üzere toplam 613 Azerbaycanlı vatandaş hayatını kaybettiği anlatıldı. Hocalı Katliamı; Karabağ Savaşı sırasında 26 Şubat 1992 tarihinde Azerbaycan Cumhuriyeti'nın Dağlık Karabağ bölgesindeki Hocalı kasabasında yaşanan ve Azeri sivillerin Ermenistan'a bağlı kuvvetler tarafından toplu şekilde katledildiği de hatırlatıldı. Ayrıca, İnsan Hakları İzleme Örgütü'nün, Hocalı Katliamı'nı Dağlık Karabağ'ın işgalinden bu yana gerçekleşen en kapsamlı sivil katliamı olarak nitelendirdiği de düşülen notlar arasında yerini aldı.
DERTLERİMİZ ORTAK MHP Kars İl Başkanı Yaver Özcan, yaptığı açılış konuşmasında şunları söyledi:"Hocalı'da yaşanan zulüm ve soykırımı unutmamak, unutturmamak için bugün bir aradayız. Her şart altında Azerbaycan Türkü'nün bütün dertleri, Anadolu Türkü'nün derdi olmaya devam edecektir."
AZERBAYCAN TOPRAKLARINDA ERMENİSTANI KURMAYI HEDEFLEMİŞTİ Panelin başkanlığını yürüten MHP MYK Üyesi Muharrem Yıldız da şöyle konuştu:"Azerbaycan'da yapılan katliamda orada yaşayan Azerbaycan Türkleri savunmasızdı, silahsızdı. Bir gece yarısı orada yaşayan Azerbaycan Türklerini katlettiler. Fakat bunu anlamak lazım ki Azerbaycan topraklarında Ermenilerin ne işi vardı ve ne yapmak istiyorlardı. Ermeniler, Azerbaycan toprakları üzerinde Ermenistan kurmayı hedeflemiş ve bunu da başarmışlardı. Fakat ilerleyen süreçler içerisinde kurulan cumhuriyet yeterli değildi ve sınırları genişletmek istiyorlardı. Tekrar Anadolu topraklarına göz dikmişlerdi ama cesareti ve gücü olmadığı için yeni kurulan Azerbaycan Cumhuriyeti'ne ve Azerbaycan topraklarına, Karabağ'a doğru sınırlarını genişletmek için yola çıkmışlardır. Hocalı'da yaşanan katliamla birlikte başka bir şeyi de başarmak istiyorlardı. Bu da o şehirlerde buna benzer katliamlar gerçekleştirerek oradaki insanları korkutarak, yıldırarak terk etmelerini sağlamaktı.
Türk Milliyetçileri ve Milliyetçi Hareket Partisi sadece Azerbaycan'da değil, dünyanın neresinde bir Türk varsa o Türk'ün derdiyle dertlenmiş, sevinciyle sevinmiştir. Bu nedenle bu günün Milliyetçi Hareket Partisi tarafından hazırlanması da ayrı bir anlam kazanmıştır."

----------

